# New owner!



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

I just adopted my first Hedgie on Saturday I have a fe questions!

The first night here was really really rough for her, she did not come out at all, but Sunday night she came out briefly but at least ate and drank some water, She was pretty scared going in to a ball and hissing anytime we even came near her so I didn't try to pick her up, Yesterday se was much more confidant she licked my hand some even and I could see by the poop all over her wheel this morning that she went for a run  I tried to pick her up some but I can't quite get the hang of it when she starts balling up, and the hissing sound she makes is quite intimidating to me lol So any pointers for getting her up? I watched the video in the other thread so I am gonna try to do that tonight. I was just worried that if I picked her up while she is like that that she would be terrified of me forever lol 

Do you guys have any tips for clipping toenails? Is it easy to see the quick? Her nails seem ok now but I want to make sure I am prepared for clipping them, Also do you do it once a week? once a month? 

Also whats the best way to clean their feetsies? I know it's probably a daily thing? I mean considering how much poop was in the wheel this morning lol 

Thanks gusy!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Welcome and congrats on your quill baby!

Keep picking her up even if she's balled up and hissy. You'll get used to the pops and huffs, and she'll learn that you're nothing to be scared of. If she balls up, it might help to set her down on your lap, or lie down and put her on your stomach so she's upright and feels more comfortable. If you're holding her on her back in your hands it's more likely she'll stay balled up because their instinct it to protect their soft parts. 

There are a few good threads about nail clipping: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/11-health/20966-trimming-nails.html
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/69-feet-legs/19991-need-help-trimming-nails.html

It's fairly easy to see the quick. I believe the guide book below has pictures of ideal nails. I do it whenever I can. I usually have to catch Pig off-guard, like when he first wakes up, so I only get 2-3 at a time. I'll do that every few days in order to get all of them.

I give Pig a foot bath daily because his favorite place is inside my shirt and I don't want poop there! :lol: Or my couch or carpet or hands or wherever he happens to be.

Also, if you haven't already, I highly recommend reading this care guide. It's a wonderful resource from LizardGirl, one of the breeders here on the forum. It can answer most questions: http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files/hedgehogbook/index.html


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you very much  I am downloading the book now. 

I think I'll start daily foot baths too, I don't want poop everywhere either, but I was happy seeing all of the poop in her wheel this morning because I am sure she's getting more comfy here now  That way I can also hopefully get a good look at her feets Someone suggested doing it in the water? Do hedgies enjoy their foot baths?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

ceopet said:


> Someone suggested doing it in the water? Do hedgies enjoy their foot baths?


Umm....that all depends on who you ask.  Pig is not a fan. At all. And he punishes me every single day by escaping from his towel and having me chase him around the house playing "where's the hedgie?" :roll: Thankfully he takes the same escape route each time so I can usually catch him before he gets to my room and hides under the bed just out of reach.

But a lot of hedgies actually hold still for baths, and some do enjoy them. Hopefully yours is one of those two. 

I don't know if it's easier to check feet during a bath, but it's probably a convenient time to do it. I'm not the best person to answer that since most of my attention during bath time is on catching Pig before he climbs out of the sink.


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

If she sleeps in a snuggle sack, that's easy - just pick up the bag while she's still in it! If she sleeps in an igloo, maybe you could put down a square of fleece under it, and use that to sort of hammock her to help protect your hands (unless she burrows under it). 

If you use a piece of fleece to cover your hands while you pick up the prickleball you assume has a hedgie face inside it, you'll get a little poked, but not bad.

You can also try just laying your hands next to her while she's in a ball and hope that she recognizes your smell and comes out - it may be too early in the bonding process for that, some hedgies take longer than others. If you've found a really delicious treat she enjoys, offering that may make her willing to unball so you can gently scoop her.


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

So tonight I managed to get her to out  

She relaxed and had a little fun, Then well things got a little funny/gross, I guess because I woke her up...well she Pooped and Peed ALL OVER my fiance's stomach LMAO It got everywhere and BOTH of us had to change clothes and Petra had to get a bath, there was no way around it it got all over her belly...well she seemed to enjoy the bath ok, but was a little grumpy afterwards, She called down pretty quickly and ate a mealworm from my hand so I think I am forgiven LOL 

This has me asking another question is it normal for their poop to be a little mushy?


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

So it doesn't look like she used her wheel last night, She did the night before I know cuz it was covered in poop, but she didn't at all last night...Sh didn't really her second night here only a little bit, I am hoping it's just because it was her first time really getting handled by us and she is still adjusting? I will get her on a routine, but I mean i am a little worried that she didn't run.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

What time of night did you take her out? If it was closer to the time she's normally awake, I'm thinking it's possible she got most of the poop out of her system on your fiance.  That's happened with Pig before. Was there a little poop in any other part of her cage?


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

There was a little bit in her litter pan that we keep under her wheel and a little on the wheel stand.


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh and it was about eight thirty pm


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Some hedgies will take a random night off from wheeling and some will run for 6 solid hours every night. Pig has surprised me with a clean wheel a handful of times.

She may have just gotten a lot of it out when she went on your fiance.  I forgot to ask, did she eat a regular amount last night? She also may still be getting used to her new home and finding a new routine.


----------

